# Water damaged laptop screen



## tmw4000 (Aug 2, 2009)

well, after taking my laptop case out of my backpack, one side was all wet. i hastily removed my laptop, and found the side to be wet. i dried to the best of my ability, and after letting it sit for an hour, i turned it on, to find the screen is all messed up on the water side. like really messed up. i can still see, but there are dark spots, light sport, straight nines with different brighnesses on each side, anyway, it all messed up. IM GUESSING, its not repairable. how much would it cost, to have it replaced? IS, it repairable? i have a dell inspiron 1546. also, it is noticably slower. should i take it to fuitureshop to have it fixed? how much will this cost approximatley? being as the screen is already fried, are there any repairing techniques?

it has a " - 15.6in Widescreen High Definition (1366x768) WLED with TrueLife" screen


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

You might be able to get away with just replacing the screen. A quick look on ebay and I see a couple screens for $80 and $140. Installation cost would vary with your area, maybe $50-$75 ?


----------



## tmw4000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll look into that, a's soon a's I get a quote from Dell.


----------



## 6131US (Apr 17, 2011)

When ever electronics get wet, immediately remove batteries and disconnect power cords! Waiting an hour is not good. The outside may appear dry but the interior can have a tiny bit of water in it that will create a short. I have dropped my cell phone in water more than once. I immediately remove battery, sim and memory cards. I then use the hose to my vacuum to suck all water out. At this point I place it in a warm (not too hot) sunny place and leave it for 2 days before ever attempting to turn back on. Some folks but them in a bag of rice for 2 days. A little difficult for a laptop lol. When you apply power to a wet electronic...its going to have problems. Patience is the key. I realize this wont help you now but perhaps it will in the future and others that read this post.


----------

